
An open source, self hostable activity tracking web app for cycling and running - qwertay
https://gitlab.com/pikatrack/pikatrack
======
qwertay
I have been building this for the last few months now and It’s close to a
working product. I’m a heavy user of Strava and I noticed that there wasn’t
anything like it in the open source space so I started this project. I’m
looking for people to try it out and give feedback. If you are interested send
me a an email at invites@pikatrack.com and I can get you set up.

